# multimammate mice smell & taming?



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've been reading up on multimammates (natal/Asf etc) ang getting lots of conflicting info,probably because most of it is either old or from feeder breeders..

If kept in 2s or 3s how smelly will they get, are they as odourless as gerbils?

Also how tame are they now?I know this is a bit of a silly question but have any current owners got any opinions on their tamesness and how holdable they are?

Oh also how active are they in the daylight hours?

Thanks


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Bitey little sods  Thats all I really know about them.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

When I kept them, they were lovely and tame. Like mini fancy rats. I could carry them around on my shoulder, get kisses, give belly rubs, etc. If you get them from somebody who works with tameness, then they should be fine. Their poo can be a bit sticky, but they don't smell (as far as I remember).


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Amalthea,

anyone else have any experience with these??


----------

